# Die Lage für Mountainbiker in der Region Regensburg spitzt sich zu - Unterstützung gefragt!



## Remux (14. März 2022)

Servus zusammen,



einige von euch werden das Gebiet der hohen Linie im Regensburger Umland sicher kennen.
Derzeit formiert sich ein Vorhaben seitens des Grundstückeigentümers Thurn&Taxis in Richtung einer Sperrung aller Trails für Mountainbiker.

Um dem Thema den nötigen Gegenwind bieten zu können, beteiligt euch gerne an einer Petition zum Thema Breitensport MTB im Regensburger Umland.

Die Vielfalt des tollen Trailangebots um Regensburg sollte unbedingt erhalten werden.









						MTB ist Breitensport : Angebot in der Region Regensburg - Online-Petition
					

Die Informationen zu *_möglichen Wegesperrungen_* für Mountainbiker in der Region Regensburg nehmen zu. Unsere Sorge ist, dass damit die Möglichkeit den Breitensport MTB auszuüben, stark eingeschränkt wird. Dies hat nicht nur Auswirkungen auf die *Gesellschaft*, den *Naturschutz* und die...




					www.openpetition.de


----------



## Stefan9373 (14. März 2022)

Teilen Teilen Teilen!!!

Es geht um ein super wichtiges Naherholungsziel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. März 2022)

Mountainbiken ist Breitensport: Petition für Trailerhalt in der Region Regensburg unterstützen!
					

Die DIMB Regensburg hat eine Petition gestartet, die sich für den Trailerhalt in der Region Regensburg stark macht. Mehr Infos hier!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

